# 2014 328d/dx Experiences & MPG Meet Up



## Colo328dGirl (Dec 17, 2013)

Hello fellow 328d and 328dx owners. I wanted to start a diesel tread for us to introduce ourselves and to possibly help each other. Geotrash started out highjacking another tread  but I wanted one place whee we can meet up.

I am new to the diesel world and know there maybe a learning curve such as where to buy diesel and what grade, cold weather starts, etc. In addition, what real gas mileage we are getting in city/highway/mixed. 

I will start out. I have yet to receive my 328dx in mineral grey. It is loaded with all the packages and has the upgraded sound system, alarm, and adaptive cruise. I think that is it. I have learned a lot from this forum and the F30 forum but have a lot more to learn about diesels.

Who will be next?


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

I'll go. I've had my 328d now almost three months I believe. I went the minimalist route and bought one off the lot in black saphire mettaic and beige leatherette that had nav, driver assist package, heated seats, and moonroof. Had I ordered I may not have ordered all that. Got a decent deal of close to 4k off msrp. I was the first 328d sale in the area. To close the deal I got the dealer to install at no cost Sirius/XM and floor liners. I meant to ask for mudflaps and forgot so I had them added later at my cost.

I won't repeat my inital review here but just post the link:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=8007945&highlight=#post8007945

all in all a great vehicle I couldn't be more pleased with.

One more comment. We should have this thread moved to the diesel subforum.


----------



## stevehecht (Apr 13, 2007)

glangford said:


> One more comment. We should have this thread moved to the diesel subforum.


x2 That forum is badly underutilized and it's to our advantage as diesel supporters to bring it to life. Colorado328Girl, please do us the honor?


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

stevehecht said:


> x2 That forum is badly underutilized and it's to our advantage as diesel supporters to bring it to life. Colorado328Girl, please do us the honor?


Yes please. the stated purpose of the thread is why the diesel subforum exists. Moving it will also help to keep the diesel detractors at bay!


----------



## Colo328dGirl (Dec 17, 2013)

stevehecht said:


> x2 That forum is badly underutilized and it's to our advantage as diesel supporters to bring it to life. Colorado328Girl, please do us the honor?


Any idea how to move the tread over to the diesel section? I am glad to move it over there with some help.


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

Colo328dGirl said:


> Any idea how to move the tread over to the diesel section? I am glad to move it over there with some help.


Just ask a moderator to do it for you.


----------



## Colo328dGirl (Dec 17, 2013)

glangford said:


> Just ask a moderator to do it for you.


Will do! Okay, I just asked for the tread to me moved but since it is a holiday it may be a day or two.


----------



## stevehecht (Apr 13, 2007)

Colo328dGirl said:


> Will do! Okay, I just asked for the tread to me moved but since it is a holiday it may be a day or two.


THANK YOU! And Happy New Year!


----------



## hansluc (Mar 22, 2009)

Joining thread... :thumbup::thumbup:
I've been asking BMW politely through their feedback channels to bring a diesel to the US (specifically in wagon form) for the past 5 years, ever since I bought my first BMW. Now, I'm getting ready to make good on my prodding and put my money on the barrelhead for an xd Wagon in the very near future, with an ED delivery tentatively planned for early April. The purchase has been moved up due to a change in my employment that's going to require a lot of highway miles. I was excited to get the xd Wagon before as a family vehicle, but now it's going to be a work companion! Looking forward to some great chatter here...


----------



## Colo328dGirl (Dec 17, 2013)

Hansluc,

Welcome and I for one would like to hear about your ED experience and your experience in traveling around with the car for your job. I almost did the ED thing but changed my mind. I too travel for work and can't wait to log in my gas mileage to see the savings. It will be nice not to stop as frequently for gas! I plan to put the Fuelly icon on my profile so all can see and compare mileages. Hopefully, we all will do the same. Hint Hint


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

What kind of deals are people seeing on the 328xd? Curious 

Also for those in cold weather climate, how long does the glow-plug light pop on in the morning (pre-heating) before it starts up? My E70 is about 1-2s, but my old VW CRD TDI was much longer.


----------



## ScottFM (Nov 24, 2013)

AutoUnion said:


> What kind of deals are people seeing on the 328xd? Curious
> 
> Also for those in cold weather climate, how long does the glow-plug light pop on in the morning (pre-heating) before it starts up? My E70 is about 1-2s, but my old VW CRD TDI was much longer.


My 2009 VW TDI Jette took about 5 seconds in 0 and below zero weather. So far my 328d in 0 and below zero degree weather kicked over as soon as I hit the button, less than 2 seconds at most.


----------



## ingenieur (Dec 26, 2006)

First 250 miles = 42.8 mpg so far. I really like the diesel and ZF powertrain. Opted for the RWD, Black on Black Sport line. I certainly recommend the sports trans with paddle shifters.

With the recent temps in the teens the glow plug light comes on only for a moment.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

ScottFM said:


> My 2009 VW TDI Jette took about 5 seconds in 0 and below zero weather. So far my 328d in 0 and below zero degree weather kicked over as soon as I hit the button, less than 2 seconds at most.


Hmm... I had a 2010. Our experiences are the same. The glow plugs seem to be quicker on the BMWs :thumbup:


----------



## Colo328dGirl (Dec 17, 2013)

AutoUnion said:


> *What kind of deals are people seeing on the 328xd? *Curious
> 
> Also for those in cold weather climate, how long does the glow-plug light pop on in the morning (pre-heating) before it starts up? My E70 is about 1-2s, but my old VW CRD TDI was much longer.


I purchased my car using the Costco Auto Program. I was able to get 7% over invoice and a little more for my trade-in and some off the various warranties. Finally, I am able to get the holiday rebate of $1,250. Overall, I am pleased with the deal.


----------



## hansluc (Mar 22, 2009)

Colo328dGirl said:


> I purchased my car using the Costco Auto Program. I was able to get 7% over invoice and a little more for my trade-in and some off the various warranties. Finally, I am able to get the holiday rebate of $1,250. Overall, I am pleased with the deal.


7% over invoice? Isn't that MSRP?


----------



## Colo328dGirl (Dec 17, 2013)

hansluc said:


> 7% over invoice? Isn't that MSRP?


Okay! Okay! it has been a very long day. :snooze:I meant cost not MSRP


----------



## DenverSooner (Mar 13, 2012)

I just picked up my 328d xDrive on 12/2 and have absolutely love it! I do a LOT of driving and already have 3500 miles on the car. I am consistently getting 42 mpg from combined city/hwy driving at full-ups. I just completed a 535 mile drive to Lubbock and only used 10.4 gallons of gas - 50+ mpg!! Schomp BMW had a good selection of the 3d and gave me invoice pricing for military service (they also give military pricing for all parts/accessories!) As far as fill-ups, I read somewhere that Shell has the best quality diesel...I'm not sure how true that is or not, but that is where I buy at this point.


----------



## Colo328dGirl (Dec 17, 2013)

DenverSooner! Welcome! I came glad you found the diesel site.:freakdanc


----------



## DenverSooner (Mar 13, 2012)

Colo328dGirl said:


> DenverSooner! Welcome! I came glad you found the diesel site.:freakdanc


Thanks!! Hope to get some good info here; I knew my old e46 inside and out, but this one is a completely different beast!


----------



## Geotrash (Dec 22, 2013)

Update to the mileage report from my Jackson trip. Returning to Denver today, I took the ski rack off and we didn't have headwinds to deal with. I reset the mpg meter when I filled up this morning in Jackson and saw 43.4 mpg average for the trip home and had more than 1/4 tank of gas left. Not bad at all - very pleased!

Dave


----------



## tonyspumoni (May 23, 2010)

*2014 328d/dx Experiences & MPG Meet Up*

Glad you all pulled this thread into the Diesel subforum. There are lots of 335d folks here who, like me, are very interested in your experiences with the 328d.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## hansluc (Mar 22, 2009)

Colo328dGirl said:


> Okay! Okay! it has been a very long day. :snooze:I meant cost not MSRP


No, no - what I meant was 7% over cost/invoice (used interchangeably) = MSRP. So, if you paid 7% over cost/invoice, you paid MSRP...


----------



## Colo328dGirl (Dec 17, 2013)

hansluc said:


> No, no - what I meant was 7% over cost/invoice (used interchangeably) = MSRP. So, if you paid 7% over cost/invoice, you paid MSRP...


Okay. Whatever! - I did NOT pay MSRP. MSRP was $59,175. I paid $54,366. The *discount *was $4,809 or 8.13 %. Better?


----------



## Geotrash (Dec 22, 2013)

Colo328dGirl said:


> Okay. Whatever! - I did NOT pay MSRP. MSRP was $59,175. I paid $54,366. The *discount *was $4,809 or 8.13 %. Better?


Nice. That thing is LOADED!


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Geotrash said:


> Update to the mileage report from my Jackson trip. Returning to Denver today, I took the ski rack off and we didn't have headwinds to deal with. I reset the mpg meter when I filled up this morning in Jackson and saw 43.4 mpg average for the trip home and had more than 1/4 tank of gas left. Not bad at all - very pleased!


Not bad at all for a hilly route, and I'm guessing you weren't doing 55-60 for maximum mileage, either!


----------



## Colo328dGirl (Dec 17, 2013)

Geotrash said:


> Nice. That thing is LOADED!


Yes it is. Only missing the park assist and the paddle shifters which I could not have the paddles on the luxury trim. I also have the enhanced handling thingy for better steering/M performance (?). I have noticed other vehicles on the dealership lots with few packages priced slightly below what I ordered. I am very pleased with the price I paid.


----------



## hansluc (Mar 22, 2009)

Colo328dGirl said:


> Okay. Whatever! - I did NOT pay MSRP. MSRP was $59,175. I paid $54,366. The *discount *was $4,809 or 8.13 %. Better?


8% under MSRP? Now that's a good deal! :thumbup:


----------



## m6pwr (Jan 26, 2008)

Glad to see this subforum started. The 328d seems to really fly under the radar. I think it's a great car and nearly perfectly suited to the kind of driving I do now. My previous BMW was a e92 M3. No way I could use all that power. And the only thing it couldn't pass was a gas station! The 328d has more than enough grunt to keep me happy. The ZF 8 speed makes a big difference. I had a '11 335d and I actually prefer the 328d (no disrespect, TonySpumoni).

My 328d is a Mineral Grey Metallic M Sport with nav and sport tranny. I ordered the car in Oct from dealer in L.A. (even though I live in San Diego) at $500 under invoice (no haggling at all) and have had it about a month now. Get around 43 mpg in urban driving - - haven't had a chance to do any highway driving except for when I drove the car down from L.A. and got 45 mpg even after sitting in L.A. stop and go gridlock for about an hour before I could get far enough south to free flowing traffic on the freeway.

One thing more I might mention. I took this opportunity to ask the dealer to NOT touch the car cosmetically - - keep the plastic wrap on and don't wash or cosmetically prep the car in any way - - after many years of buying new BMW's off the lot and finding hairline scratches on the glossy new paint, and even on the wood trim inside the car. The paint, and interior wood trim, on the 328d is perfect. Not the slightest mark or scratch of any kind. That's the way it should be. Maybe I'm anal, but . . . http://www.detailedimage.com/DI-Accessories-M12/Do-Not-Wash-Rear-View-Mirror-Hang-Tag-P897/


----------



## DaveN007 (Oct 4, 2013)

m6pwr said:


> I had a '11 335d and I actually prefer the 328d


I would love to hear your comparison between the two. I drove a stripped down F30 320 loaner and did not like it, but I suspect that the fact that my 335d is loaded with every option had something to do with this.

Do you not miss the power of the 335d?

Maybe a separate thread is called for?


----------



## hansluc (Mar 22, 2009)

*2014 328d/dx Experiences & MPG Meet Up*



m6pwr said:


> One thing more I might mention. I took this opportunity to ask the dealer to NOT touch the car cosmetically - - keep the plastic wrap on and don't wash or cosmetically prep the car in any way - - after many years of buying new BMW's off the lot and finding hairline scratches on the glossy new paint, and even on the wood trim inside the car. The paint, and interior wood trim, on the 328d is perfect. Not the slightest mark or scratch of any kind. That's the way it should be. Maybe I'm anal, but . . . http://www.detailedimage.com/DI-Accessories-M12/Do-Not-Wash-Rear-View-Mirror-Hang-Tag-P897/


Great intro and a tip I will remember - thanks m6pwr!

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Colo328dGirl (Dec 17, 2013)

M6pwr,

Thanks for the tip. I am curious if not having the dealership prep the car actually matters. The cars coming from Munich Germany are driven (not trucked) to the port and then RORO on the vessel. Anything can happen between there and your local dealership. Is the wrapping on the car from production to delivery at the dealership? I understand the interior prep not an issue.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Colo328dGirl said:


> Okay. Whatever! - I did NOT pay MSRP. MSRP was $59,175. I paid $54,366. The *discount *was $4,809 or 8.13 %. Better?


In Toronto, Canada a fully loaded 328d would cost around $70,000 after tax. :thumbdwn:


----------



## m6pwr (Jan 26, 2008)

Colo328dGirl said:


> M6pwr,
> 
> Thanks for the tip. I am curious if not having the dealership prep the car actually matters. The cars coming from Munich Germany are driven (not trucked) to the port and then RORO on the vessel. Anything can happen between there and your local dealership. Is the wrapping on the car from production to delivery at the dealership? I understand the interior prep not an issue.


The Vehicle Preparation Center for most of the western region is in Port Hueneme (just to the north of L.A.). I've never been there tho the L.A. chapter of BMW CCA has organized several tours in the past. What I know of what goes on there is based on chapter newsletter articles I've read. The cars are trucked from the incoming port to the VPC. They apparently have some kind of protective coating on the exterior, maybe like a heavy wax that is sprayed on at the factory, that is washed off or removed. The VPC do a number of mechanical checks and the cars are examined for any cosmetic damage. If necessary, the VPC will do body work repairs and repainting. They (the VPC folks) emphasize that the equipment and processes they use are identical to what's used at the factory in Germany. In fact, the VPC trains the techs at the various BMW Certified Collision Repair Centers. The protective plastic panels are then put on and the cars trucked to the dealers, who then proceed to screw them over . Just joking.

FWIW, I don't think the cars are driven from the various BMW factories around Germany to the port of embarkation which is Bremerhaven (aka BMR Heaven). They would have to be trucked. Most of the new BMW's I've bought have about 9 miles on the odo - - unless of course they've been demo'd. If you follow the progress of your ordered BMW on the BMWUSA web site, you find that one of the longest delays is the car waiting outside at the factory for transportation to Bremerhaven. Then another delay as it waits outside for a ship (which are amazing - - 7-9 thousand car capacity).

As for the paint scratches. I can only go on my personal experience. I took a detailing course some years ago and the instructor made an observation that stuck with me. He said that the high-end dealers like Mercedes, BMW, Lexus etc give their people in sales and service a lot of training, tools, and supervision to do a first class job, but they do nothing of the sort for the lot boys and porters who wash and detail the cars. The instructor then took the class outside to the parking lot where he appraised each student's car. I had a brand new gleaming red '09 Z4. Boy, I thought, he's going to be impressed with the Z. The other students were, but the instructor proceeded to point out all the scratches I had missed and, worst of all, a swirl mark in the clear coat I had never noticed about the same size as a buffing pad. You had to look at it in just the right light and at the right angle, but it was there. I guess it depends on how anal you want to be. I doubt if the porters use fresh micro fiber towels on each car they wash or dry. If you're unlucky enough to have your car be the 20th BMW washed or dried with the same towel that day, you will get scratches in the clear coat.


----------



## tonyspumoni (May 23, 2010)

*2014 328d/dx Experiences & MPG Meet Up*

No offence will ever be take by me for anyone preferring one car over another. My car suits my tastes perfectly but it won't last forever. Plus I might weary of thrashing the stoplights. The 328d seems like an exceptionally efficient car and that matters as well, which is why I am so curious. I will pay particular attention to mileage figures reported by those who drive the 328d close to its design limits, as I suspect that the effidciency advantage may collapse a bit. The 335d is the very first car I have owned that has actually exceeded its EPA rating, which remains a pleasant surprise given how aggresivly I drive it. Curious if this will also prove true for the 328d.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Colo328dGirl (Dec 17, 2013)

M6prw

Thanks! I will be calling my CA and letting him know I expect perfection in interior and exterior. Otherwise, be will see my dark side which is far from pretty!


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

Colo328dGirl said:


> M6prw
> 
> Thanks! I will be calling my CA and letting him know I expect perfection in interior and exterior. Otherwise, be will see my dam side which is far from pretty!


Yikes!!! Hell hath no fury?!


----------



## Colo328dGirl (Dec 17, 2013)

Happy335dOwner said:


> Yikes!!! Hell hath no fury?!


You bet ya! Way too much money to just" settle" for poor/mediocre detailing. Me brother-in -law sent his Lexus GS 350 back 3x for clear bra and a scratch. He finally. Received a refund and he went to our normal clear bra guy for our Harleys.


----------



## m6pwr (Jan 26, 2008)

Colo328dGirl said:


> M6prw
> 
> Thanks! I will be calling my CA and letting him know I expect perfection in interior and exterior. Otherwise, be will see my dark side which is far from pretty!


Just tell him not to do anything cosmetically. I was surprised how well the car looked when I picked it up. The VPC does a very good job. Dealer washing or, god forbid, buffing is really not necessary. The only thing I noticed was a trail of goo down on the lower valences where the drain holes through the doors exit. Probably from the protective goo that gets washed off (maybe with solvent) at the VPC. I had to use 3M Adhesive Remover to get it off.

The tell tale for me was the reaction of my CA when I told him what I wanted. He said I should get up there ASAP, within hours of when the car was delivered to the dealer. He knew exactly what I was talking about. The implication being that I better get it before some well-meaning porter gets his hands on it.


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

Colo328dGirl said:


> Okay. Whatever! - I did NOT pay MSRP. MSRP was $59,175. I paid $54,366. The *discount *was $4,809 or 8.13 %. Better?


Haven't built a 328d to my taste yet, but WOW, that is expensive for a 2.0 liter 3-series. Nothing personal, just an observation. I paid less for my two X5's...

Any idea if BMW will start offering Eco credits as they did with the previous diesel generation?


----------



## Colo328dGirl (Dec 17, 2013)

finnbmw said:


> Haven't built a 328d to my taste yet, but WOW, that is expensive for a 2.0 liter 3-series. Nothing personal, just an observation. I paid less for my two X5's...
> 
> Any idea if BMW will start offering Eco credits as they did with the previous diesel generation?


We'll it depends how you look at it. I do not like large cars. Not interested in speed. Drive until the car craps out. Currant car had for 15 years. I might as well enjoy what I am driving for the next 15 years. IMHO the cost and car are perfect! If course if someone wants to give me a new car...


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

Value of a car is always in the eye of the beholder. To you a 328d is the perfect value and that's really all that matters, isn't it?

I was just generally commenting on the price level of the 328d vs my two X5's. I was honestly surprised on the cost. I hope BMW sells a lot of these, we need more diesel offerings from BMW and I bet there are more than one eyeballs at BMW HQ watching how the sales develop for 328d and 535d....


----------



## Colo328dGirl (Dec 17, 2013)

finnbmw said:


> Value of a car is always in the eye of the beholder. To you a 328d is the perfect value and that's really all that matters, isn't it?
> 
> I was just generally commenting on the price level of the 328d vs my two X5's. I was honestly surprised on the cost. I hope BMW sells a lot of these, we need more diesel offerings from BMW and I bet there are more than one eyeballs at BMW HQ watching how the sales develop for 328d and 535d....


I agree. I have two friends who want the car. They are waiting to see mine. I hope more people will see it and want it. I travel a lot for work. The cost savings will be huge compared to what I have now. Nevertheless, the Lexus IS350 spec'ed out to how I wanted it was $4,500 difference in price. The BMW has more bells and whistles than the IS350 so overall the difference in price is reasonable. And, there is no comparision in MPG. The BMW wins hands down.


----------



## tonyspumoni (May 23, 2010)

*2014 328d/dx Experiences & MPG Meet Up*

Any of you happen to know how common the emissions systems are between the 328d and the 335d? It is sure going to be interesting to discover whether the emissions issues that have seemingly plaqued the 335d will also afflict the 328d. If this has been addressed please direct me to the post.

The one thing that might induce me to ditch the 335d would be if the 328d were bulletproof in emissions reliability and devoid of the dreaded P302A fault (or whatever the SES light fault is). We won't know for sure until the 328d has been through the whole recall cycle and a couple of years have past buf common components and design in the emissions system would not bode well.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Colo328dGirl (Dec 17, 2013)

tonyspumoni said:


> Any of you happen to know how common the emissions systems are between the 328d and the 335d? It is sure going to be interesting to discover whether the emissions issues that have seemingly plaqued the 335d will also afflict the 328d. If this has been addressed please direct me to the post.
> 
> The one thing that might induce me to ditch the 335d would be if the 328d were bulletproof in emissions reliability and devoid of the dreaded P302A fault (or whatever the SES light fault is). We won't know for sure until the 328d has been through the whole recall cycle and a couple of years have past buf common components and design in the emissions system would not bode well.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Can you point us to the 335d emission issue tread? I recall seeing something on this but it seemed to have a few years ago. Are you saying the issue still exists? I can ask the CA about the emissions issue tomorrow if I have something in hand to show/discuss with him.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Colo328dGirl said:


> Can you point us to the 335d emission issue tread? I recall seeing something on this but it seemed to have a few years ago. Are you saying the issue still exists? I can ask the CA about the emissions issue tomorrow if I have something in hand to show/discuss with him.


I'm pretty sure that the F30 328d/N47 has virtually identical emissions systems to the M57 in the E90 335d. It is a smaller engine, and IMO the 335d was a beta test for the system so may have more problems than the newer system (they re-designed SCR and EGR components and did a recall on the 335d/X5d, for instance.)

Search for SCR, DEF, EGR, and DPF and you'll find the threads that matter. When working, the system works fine (although we're still uncertain of the circumstances causing "carbon buildup" - it's probably the EGR system) but the DEF/SCR system seems to get out-of-kilter easily.


----------



## tonyspumoni (May 23, 2010)

*2014 328d/dx Experiences & MPG Meet Up*

Here is one thread (of many):

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=626953

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## tonyspumoni (May 23, 2010)

*2014 328d/dx Experiences & MPG Meet Up*

Floydarogers

I do not want to hijack the 328d thread but wanted to pass along a sample size of one: I have the P203A fault on one of my 335d's and it is absolutely NOT carbon buildup, though your hyppothesis may be valid in other circumstances. I just had the intake apart on that car (my SA was curious and had it done) and he said it was as clean as if ot was brand new. Interesting that the systems share so much in common.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

Colo328dGirl said:


> We'll it depends how you look at it. I do not like large cars. Not interested in speed. Drive until the car craps out. Currant car had for 15 years. I might as well enjoy what I am driving for the next 15 years. IMHO the cost and car are perfect! If course if someone wants to give me a new car...


I agree with this whole heartedly. I still have my 1999 Honda CR-V. Drove it yeseterday in fact. Just had new plugs, auto transmission fluid, and cabin air filter put in. I don't have the heart to get rid of it. It still drives well, motor sounds like it is new, doesn't use a drop of oil, but the car is starting to show a little age. . I probably drive it 2-3 times a week instead of the 328d. Grocery Store, home depot runs, taking the lawnmower in for service. Particularly running around the corner for a gallon of milk, I'll take the CR-V as the diesel takes a bit to warm up.


----------



## hansluc (Mar 22, 2009)

FYI for diesel buyers - $500 EcoCredit has arrived with the new January incentives!


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

hansluc said:


> FYI for diesel buyers - $500 EcoCredit has arrived with the new January incentives!


Awesome. Now BMW needs to throw a $4500 EcoCredit at the X5d, so I can order a new one


----------



## Geotrash (Dec 22, 2013)

floydarogers said:


> Not bad at all for a hilly route, and I'm guessing you weren't doing 55-60 for maximum mileage, either!


No, I wasn't  My speed on the stretch between Rock Springs and Laramie on I-80 was 85 in the dry spots and 65-70 in the icy spots. The car stuck like glue as we passed half a dozen cars spun off the road within probably 30 minutes of us going by.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

Geotrash said:


> No, I wasn't  My speed on the stretch between Rock Springs and Laramie on I-80 was 85 in the dry spots and 65-70 in the icy spots. The car stuck like glue as we passed half a dozen cars spun off the road within probably 30 minutes of us going by.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


*[WARNING: OFF TOPIC]*

The roads in the high desert in winter are treacherous. I remember clearly two incidents in December 1964 returning for Christmas to California from Norman Oklahoma in a 1962 MGA 1600, one driving and one riding. It was on Route 66 heading west somewhere in New Mexico at night. I was going around 70 mph; I spun into the center median, one of the only places where it wasn't strewn with rocks. I spun enough times that I couldn't tell which direction I was heading when we stopped moving. I had to get out of the car and look at the slide tracks in the snow before they were covered up. Another driver had stopped and was slipping trying to walk across the highway to see if we were OK, which we were. Just broke a spoke. You couldn't detect the ice ahead. Later my friend was driving through Flagstaff with huge (6-10') banks of snow on each side of the road. It was like a toboggan run, snow-covered, and he was going an indicated 80 mph. It was his car. As you look back on things like that, you wonder how you survived into adulthood.


----------



## bimmerup-sonny (May 29, 2013)

GreekboyD said:


> In Toronto, Canada a fully loaded 328d would cost around $70,000 after tax. :thumbdwn:


If I recall correctly... wasn't the MSRP for the new 2011 335d $44K, with options was around $49K.
How can a 328d cost much more than the 335d? Go figure...


----------



## Colo328dGirl (Dec 17, 2013)

glangford said:


> I agree with this whole heartedly. I still have my 1999 Honda CR-V. Drove it yeseterday in fact. Just had new plugs, auto transmission fluid, and cabin air filter put in. I don't have the heart to get rid of it. It still drives well, motor sounds like it is new, doesn't use a drop of oil, but the car is starting to show a little age. . I probably drive it 2-3 times a week instead of the 328d. Grocery Store, home depot runs, taking the lawnmower in for service. Particularly running around the corner for a gallon of milk, I'll take the CR-V as the diesel takes a bit to warm up.


My 1998 Subaru Forrester is still drivable and can certainly go many more miles without any issues. However, I am at an age where I want more creature comforts in driving around. The 328dx fits the bill. I would keep the Forrester but have no need for two cars and two maintenance costs.


----------



## Colo328dGirl (Dec 17, 2013)

bimmerup-sonny said:


> If I recall correctly... wasn't the MSRP for the new 2011 335d $44K, with options was around $49K.
> How can a 328d cost much more than the 335d? Go figure...


It is called inflation.


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

bimmerup-sonny said:


> If I recall correctly... wasn't the MSRP for the new 2011 335d $44K, with options was around $49K.
> How can a 328d cost much more than the 335d? Go figure...


North of the 49th, one gets the backdoor treatment by the tax man. My 2009 335d Sport with pretty much everything less navi was close to $60K list, and I got it for $51k. Probably about 20-25% more expensive in Canada, even though our dollars were close to par at the time and still not far off.

Still, Greek, $70K sounds steep for the 328(320)d...for all those with a 328d, what comes stock with the car's base trim? i.e. do you have bi-xenon lights, etc...?

I might take a look at a 328dxT in a year or two. I think the F30 looks pretty sharp in a touring format.

Looking forward to hearing more about the 328ds that are starting to hit the pavement. Don't forget some pics and/or videos!

Cheers
D.


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

Colo328dGirl said:


> My 1998 Subaru Forrester is still drivable and can certainly go many more miles without any issues. However, I am at an age where I want more creature comforts in driving around. The 328dx fits the bill. I would keep the Forrester but have no need for two cars and two maintenance costs.


I like the creature comforts too, and am definitely at that age! However, I also like the flexibility and the ability to keep the new 3 series out of certain duty. I went through this when I bought the Mini and decided to keep the CR-V. Once we had violent weather with large baseball and even softball sized hail. The Mini was nicely tucked away in the garage. My CR-V got about 3500 dollars damage. As far as maintenance costs, they are minimal. The CR-V has been the most reliable car on the planet. I've never even had to replace a light bulb. Next year will tell, it will be time for the timing belt change and the bushings in the suspension are starting to crack. Both those will cost me about 1500 and I'll have to decide how much longer I keep this up. If I had to answer that today, I'd probably still fix it and keep it another 7 years of hauling duty.


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

Happy335dOwner said:


> *[WARNING: OFF TOPIC]*
> 
> The roads in the high desert in winter are treacherous. I remember clearly two incidents in December 1964 returning for Christmas to California from Norman Oklahoma in a 1962 MGA 1600, one driving and one riding. It was on Route 66 heading west somewhere in New Mexico at night. I was going around 70 mph; I spun into the center median, one of the only places where it wasn't strewn with rocks. I spun enough times that I couldn't tell which direction I was heading when we stopped moving. I had to get out of the car and look at the slide tracks in the snow before they were covered up. Another driver had stopped and was slipping trying to walk across the highway to see if we were OK, which we were. Just broke a spoke. You couldn't detect the ice ahead. Later my friend was driving through Flagstaff with huge (6-10') banks of snow on each side of the road. It was like a toboggan run, snow-covered, and he was going an indicated 80 mph. It was his car. As you look back on things like that, you wonder how you survived into adulthood.


[WARNING: STILL OFF TOPIC]

I was born in Flagstaff. I can attest to the snow. My mother always told me I was born in a thunder snowstorm. She said "that explains alot"


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

DnA Diesel said:


> North of the 49th, one gets the backdoor treatment by the tax man. My 2009 335d Sport with pretty much everything less navi was close to $60K list, and I got it for $51k. Probably about 20-25% more expensive in Canada, even though our dollars were close to par at the time and still not far off.
> 
> Still, Greek, $70K sounds steep for the 328(320)d...for all those with a 328d, what comes stock with the car's base trim? i.e. do you have bi-xenon lights, etc...?
> 
> ...


Here is the one I looked at when I visited Parkview BMW in Toronto. Throw on a Sports Package and you're looking at $70,000:

Link


----------



## ScottFM (Nov 24, 2013)

GreekboyD said:


> Here is the one I looked at when I visited Parkview BMW in Toronto. Throw on a Sports Package and you're looking at $70,000:
> 
> Link


USD or CD? Helps we are using the same units.

Funny story: My work kicked backed an expense report because the accounting people noticed that the dollars claimed did not match the dollars on the hotel receipt from Calgary. Seems that they did not teach accounting people that Canadian dollars are not equal to US dollars.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

That is in Canadian dollars.


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

GreekboyD said:


> Here is the one I looked at when I visited Parkview BMW in Toronto. Throw on a Sports Package and you're looking at $70,000:
> 
> Link


What is the PDI in the price list? Pre delivery inspection? $1,295? On a new car?

And an Air Conditioner excise tax for $100 :rofl:


----------



## ScottFM (Nov 24, 2013)

GreekboyD said:


> That is in Canadian dollars.


As they would say in Canada, merci!


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

finnbmw said:


> What is the PDI in the price list? Pre delivery inspection? $1,295? On a new car?
> 
> And an Air Conditioner excise tax for $100 :rofl:


Yep. I would not spend $70,000 on a loaded 328d.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: 2014 328d/dx Experiences &amp; MPG Meet Up*



GreekboyD said:


> Yep. I would not spend $70,000 on a loaded 328d.


Most wouldn't. That gets you a well-equipped 535d

I would try to keep it to about $60k if I got a 328xD wagon 
-Sent from Galaxy S4


----------



## tonyspumoni (May 23, 2010)

*Re: 2014 328d/dx Experiences & MPG Meet Up*

No kidding. I wouldn't have spent that on a loaded 335d M sport. I wonder why Canadian bucks do not go as far with BMW. Even with some exchange rate issues that seems steep. I have read that diesel fuel is usually cheaper than gas (or more competitive anyway) in Canada owing to having a greater refining capacity. Maybe BMW figures the cheaper running cost justifies stiffing their customers. Dunno

Sent from my SGH-T399 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Colo328dGirl (Dec 17, 2013)

AutoUnion said:


> Most wouldn't. That gets you a well-equipped 535d
> 
> I would try to keep it to about $60k if I got a 328xD wagon
> -Sent from Galaxy S4


I would agree $70 thousand US dollars is way too much. However, I think the poster is saying $54,366 for my 328dx sedan is equivalent to the Canadian $70 thousand which I can't image. I still believe my price is reasonable given I have all the packages and almost all the options. The 535i or d is too large for me. It comes down to what is comfortable and too ones liking. I would love to have my brother-in-law Lexus GS350 but I would not feel comfortable in driving it. Think of the 3 bear story. This one it too big, this one is too small, but this one is just right. 

Bottom line: I think all cars in general cost too much.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

No I didn't. Look at the link in my post with the 328d price sheet. Take that, add a sports package and tax and you're looking at $70,000.


----------



## Colo328dGirl (Dec 17, 2013)

GreekboyD said:


> No I didn't. Look at the link in my post with the 328d price sheet. Take that, add a sports package and tax and you're looking at $70,000.


But is the price sheet in US dollars or Canadian? It looks like a Canadian dealership. Also, which sport trim are you including in your $70M? M Performance or regular sport package? Finally, your spec sheet does not have any packages such as Tech, Lights, DHP, Drivers Assistance correct? Based on the way it is spec'ed out, I totally agree.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Yes it is in Canadian dollars. I merely guessed and added $4,000 for a Sports Package to that sheet.


----------



## Colo328dGirl (Dec 17, 2013)

For those of you driving around in the 328d/dx have you noticed any mechanical issues? Reading around the forum I noticed new car owners with mechanical issues already. It makes me pause. Hopefully, the issues are limited to other models other than the 328d.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Colo328dGirl said:


> For those of you driving around in the 328d/dx have you noticed any mechanical issues? Reading around the forum I noticed new car owners with mechanical issues already. It makes me pause. Hopefully, the issues are limited to other models other than the 328d.


One of the biggest but hopefully solved issues revolved around a timing chain. This chain is mounted on the rear of the engine where it meets the transmission. Ease of repair was of course a huge problem and some suspected the issue was due to the stop-start system.


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

If I bought a new BMW with the S/S system the first thing I would do would be to code it so the system would be in OFF position by default...


----------



## Colo328dGirl (Dec 17, 2013)

finnbmw said:


> If I bought a new BMW with the S/S system the first thing I would do would be to code it so the system would be in OFF position by default...


What is a S/S system?


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

Colo328dGirl said:


> What is a S/S system?


Start and Stop. I've had loaners with this feature and I do not care for it at all, annoying feature. Logic says that with repetitive starts and stops, something will eventually break, especially if you will keep the car past the 4 year/50k miles warranty...

Read somewhere that you can code off this feature


----------



## Colo328dGirl (Dec 17, 2013)

finnbmw said:


> Start and Stop


I think there a button to turn it off. The CA told me during my test drive I would be able to deactivate it.


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

Colo328dGirl said:


> I think there a button to turn it off. The CA told me during my test drive I would be able to deactivate it.


Correct. Still annoying.


----------



## Geotrash (Dec 22, 2013)

BMWTurboDzl said:


> One of the biggest but hopefully solved issues revolved around a timing chain. This chain is mounted on the rear of the engine where it meets the transmission. Ease of repair was of course a huge problem and some suspected the issue was due to the stop-start system.


It was a specific model year range of the 320d in Europe that used the same basic N47 engine. From what I've read, later years of manufacture do not suffer the problem, so it's likely that bmw changed the design to resolve the issue.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Geotrash (Dec 22, 2013)

Colo328dGirl said:


> For those of you driving around in the 328d/dx have you noticed any mechanical issues? Reading around the forum I noticed new car owners with mechanical issues already. It makes me pause. Hopefully, the issues are limited to other models other than the 328d.


1400 miles and no problems yet. Fingers crossed :thumbup:

Dave


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

finnbmw said:


> Correct. Still annoying.


I had a 535xi loaner the other day. I followed the instructions to turn S/S off. It kept coming back on, and it wasn't because I had stopped somewhere and turned off the ignition and restarted it.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Yep. Coding it off is your best bet.


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

The S/S system will stay deacivated in comfort mode if you leave that way. You don't have to deactivate it every time you start the car. No need to code it. In eco pro mode it will always default to on.


----------



## Colo328dGirl (Dec 17, 2013)

Those who have Navigation, is it working properly? I just read that BMW's system does not have a good rating.


----------



## ScottFM (Nov 24, 2013)

Colo328dGirl said:


> Those who have Navigation, is it working properly? I just read that BMW's system does not have a good rating.


It works properly. It just does not work as well as my Garmin portable did. But it has some redeeming qualities. One for instances is that it works with voice command. Another is that I can send the addresses I am looking for to the car before I even get into it via the BMW app. Another is the split screen feature where I can have each picture set to a different resolution. So not horrible. But not as good as I have seen.


----------



## hansluc (Mar 22, 2009)

Northern climate diesel owners, how was the car starting this AM (especially if your car was un-garaged!)?


----------



## Geotrash (Dec 22, 2013)

hansluc said:


> Northern climate diesel owners, how was the car starting this AM (especially if your car was un-garaged!)?


-9F here this morning. No problem at all. Started right up.


----------



## hansluc (Mar 22, 2009)

My diesel wagon order has officially been placed - still waiting to see if my first-choice European Delivery date for April will be accepted. Let the deferred gratification continue!

Here's the final specs - MSRP was $49725, Selling Price $43535 before applying any BMW rebates.


----------



## Colo328dGirl (Dec 17, 2013)

hansluc said:


> My diesel wagon order has officially been placed - still waiting to see if my first-choice European Delivery date for April will be accepted. Let the deferred gratification continue!
> 
> Here's the final specs - MSRP was $49725, Selling Price $43535 before applying any BMW rebates.


SWEET! Your ride looks good. Price too!


----------



## hansluc (Mar 22, 2009)

Colo328dGirl said:


> SWEET! Your ride looks good. Price too!


If Imp. Blue had been offered with M Sport package, I'd probably have gotten that too for the bolstered seats and the steering wheel, but I just couldn't find a color I liked better that that deep blue. Plus, when I saw all the lines in the showroom together, I realized that the lines on the wagons are mainly about the looks (changing the line does not alter the suspension as it does on the F30/F32 RWD models) and the no-line trim/wheels looked pretty nice for a standard package.

Very happy with the deal I was able to put together - for the diesels the Jan. incentives look good and it seems like the lease residual stayed steady, compared to some other models that others noted took a drop.

Also, I noticed that the 328d is one of the featured incentive models on the BMWUSA homepage, so maybe now BMW has decided to start get a bit more aggressive selling these oil burners.


----------



## Colo328dGirl (Dec 17, 2013)

Quick question. Does the 2014 328d/dx have electronically folding mirrors? I think I remember the salesman stating it does but I can not find in specs. And, my car is docked nearby Oxnard. Should be on land tomorrow morning.::banana:


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Here is a used one. Only 337km (210 miles) on it with an original MSRP $67,900 and it comes with M-Sport package:

Link


----------



## hansluc (Mar 22, 2009)

Colo328dGirl said:


> Quick question. Does the 2014 328d/dx have electronically folding mirrors? I think I remember the salesman stating it does but I can not find in specs. And, my car is docked nearby Oxnard. Should be on land tomorrow morning.::banana:


Whoa - it's getting close!
Hey, according to the manual, the answer is yes on the folding mirrors.


----------



## Colo328dGirl (Dec 17, 2013)

Thank you! I have the Premium package


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Can you guys with the 328d cars fold your side mirrors via the key fob as well?

Colo328dGirl, when do you get your 328d? I also noticed in a prior post you mentioned how you do a lot of driving for work. I'm assuming most of it is freeway driving? How many miles would you typically drive in a month?


----------



## hansluc (Mar 22, 2009)

GreekboyD said:


> Can you guys with the 328d cars fold your side mirrors via the key fob as well?


Reading through the manual it is not mentioned that they can be folded using the fob - but it seems clear that if they are folded, when unlocking the car they are unfolded automatically to match the active user mirror position preference. Others can share their real world experience, I am certain!


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

hansluc said:


> Reading through the manual it is not mentioned that they can be folded using the fob - but it seems clear that if they are folded, when unlocking the car they are unfolded automatically to match the active user mirror position preference. Others can share their real world experience, I am certain!


Have you tried holding the lock button down on your key fob as you're locking your doors? This is how I fold mine in on my 335d after parking but I had my friend code this for me.


----------



## ScottFM (Nov 24, 2013)

hansluc said:


> Northern climate diesel owners, how was the car starting this AM (especially if your car was un-garaged!)?


-18F and no problem at all. Kicked right over. With the cold I have not had any starting problems at all. The only two issues where that the TPM said low air in the tires, which is to be expected with colder temps. The other was that my battery stated it was discharging while stopped and the car shut down things like comfort access. I would also get the 'Charge Battery' message. But as of this morning that is gone.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

hansluc said:


> My diesel wagon order has officially been placed - still waiting to see if my first-choice European Delivery date for April will be accepted. Let the deferred gratification continue!
> 
> Here's the final specs - MSRP was $49725, Selling Price $43535 before applying any BMW rebates.


What do you think of the vinyl seats? Did you cross shop this with the VW TDI wagons?


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

BMWTurboDzl said:


> What do you think of the vinyl seats? Did you cross shop this with the VW TDI wagons?


I'd be interested in his response as well as I did the cross shopping with VW TDIs (wagon, sedan, and golf). I wanted an automatic this time and when I had a trans failure in a test drive with the DCT tranny, that was it. I started reading about that trans not being very reliable. When I drove the 8 speed, it was all over, no contest.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

m6pwr said:


> Dumb question: Why would the n47 NEED an ester based oil like the Redline? Mfr claims aside, Redline AFAIK still does not seek oem certifications (e.g. for BMW LL04). They "recommend" their oil for cars requiring BMW LL04.


Companies like Redline and others likely have a following among enthusiasts. Like Amsoil, it appears they don't get manufacturer endorsements like the big producers.

I don't know the latest on ester based oils but tend to agree that the Castrol LL04 at the BMW dealer uses type III or IV base stock and may be as good as any other similar oil. The type V ester based stock is more heavily modified and may have some advantages, dunno.

http://www.redlineoil.com/content/files/tech/Motor Oil PDS 5-13.pdf
http://syntheticoil-europe.eu/en/162-ester-base-oil#
http://www.offroaders.com/tech/synthetic-oil.htm
http://540ratblog.wordpress.com/2013/06/20/motor-oil-wear-test-ranking/
http://www.consumersdigest.com/automotive/motor-oil

I remember using the original Mobil-1 5W20 type IV oil when it came on the market and it was way superior to mineral based oil at the time, but that was in the 1970's. Oils have come a long way since. I also found Amsoil synthetics to be quite effective at improving fuel economy (by about 0.5 - 1 mpg in a 1993 1500 Suburban which was about 5%).

PL


----------



## m6pwr (Jan 26, 2008)

This may seem like nit picking to some, but the Redline oil is NOT BMW LL04 approved. This last phrase entails a specific testing and approval process carried out by BMW on oils that any refiner who cares to may submit to BMW for their approval - - and the refiner or oil co. pays BMW for the testing. Here is a description of the testing and approval process: http://www.top1oil.com/USA/newsletter/2011/July.pdf. It's interesting that a boutique oil mfr like TOP I oil went to the trouble and expense of getting oem approval for their oil but companies like Redline and Amsoil don't bother. Companies like Castrol and Exxon/Mobil will list their oem approvals on the back of the oil bottles. If you have to stray from BMW's spec'd oil, you can use Mobil 1 5w30 ESP (emission systems protection) diesel oil. It is specifically BMW LL04 approved. There is a difference between claiming that the oil "meets BMW LL04" or is "recommended for vehicles requiring BMW LL04" and stating the oil is "BMW LL04 approved". This may seem like a useless distinction to some but if you ever get into a warranty situation where the failure could be oil related, and BMW/dealer finds you're using a non BMW LL04 approved oil, you can kiss your warranty goodbye. Admittedly very, very unlikely, but still . . .

As for ester based oils like Redline: Most of the original research and development for ester based oil was done back in the thirties in Germany (by a company called FUCHS) in conjunction with the development of jet engines that placed extreme demands on the old conventional oil (very, very high temps and very, very high rpms). Decades ago (many decades) ester based motor oil was the holy grail of lube performance (Castrol R & RS, Shell Super H, FUCHS Castorene). And there was the original ester base Amsoil, an oil company founded back in the late fifties by an ex Air Force pilot, Joe Amatuzzi, who was aware of the benefits and "halo marketing effects" of ester oils among enthusiasts. Amsoil long ago stopped making ester base motor oils. I believe Redline was founded by two Amsoil employees who left Amsoil. The chemistry and formulation of ester base stocks was widely known and was in effect a war prize (like V2 rockets). It did not take any special expertise to make an ester base motor oil. While all this was going on, lubrication science steadily advanced and new types of high performing synthetic motor oils were developed. Today, most lubrication engineers and tribologists will say that the chemistry and formulation of the additive package is at least as important, if not more important, than the synthetic base stock. Companies like Castrol and Exxon/Mobil place great importance on, and devote a lot of money and technical resources to, developing the best additive packs possible for the various lube oil applications. So ester base stocks are no longer king - - unless of course your 328d regularly clocks eight or nine thousand rpms and runs oil temps of 300 degrees F. Then you might need Red Line oil. And change it often. And, in light of the recent discussions of fouling problems with diesel emissions systems, hope the add pack is at least as good as Castrol or Mobil1.


----------



## m6pwr (Jan 26, 2008)

Correction: Amsoil was founded in the early seventies by Al Amatuzio.


----------



## Geotrash (Dec 22, 2013)

With regard to an oil voiding your warranty, the Moss-Magnusen act would seem to address this. I believe it would put the onus on BMW to prove that the oil choice is the probable cause for any failure.

Cheers,
Dave


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## m6pwr (Jan 26, 2008)

Geotrash said:


> With regard to an oil voiding your warranty, the Moss-Magnusen act would seem to address this. I believe it would put the onus on BMW to prove that the oil choice is the probable cause for any failure.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave
> ...


That may be. In theory. You are right in saying that a mfr cannot force a person to use only specific products or brands. That is restraint of trade - - a no, no. But is saying you can use any oil as long as it's BMW LL04 approved restraint of trade? Maybe, maybe not. And dealers know very little about the Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act. As a practical matter, you may grow old and long in the tooth waiting to get the question resolved, possibly by lawyers. At the very least there may be some fussin' and fightin' with the dealer and possibly BMW NA. Why go through all that? Why not just use the oil spec'd by the manufacturer while under warranty?

Look under the hood of your BMW and there is a silver label that warns that use of non-approved products MAY affect the warranty. So maybe what I should have said is that use of non-approved oils MAY affect the warranty.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

m6pwr said:


> This may seem like nit picking to some, but the Redline oil is NOT BMW LL04 approved....


:thumbup: ++ I've made this point several times over the years myself.


----------



## Geotrash (Dec 22, 2013)

m6pwr said:


> As a practical matter, you may grow old and long in the tooth waiting to get the question resolved, possibly by lawyers. At the very least there may be some fussin' and fightin' with the dealer and possibly BMW NA. Why go through all that? Why not just use the oil spec'd by the manufacturer while under warranty?
> 
> Look under the hood of your BMW and there is a silver label that warns that use of non-approved products MAY affect the warranty. So maybe what I should have said is that use of non-approved oils MAY affect the warranty.


Yes, I understand and I don't have any issue with using the officially approved oils. I just wanted to point out that the law exists should push come to shove for anyone here.

That said, there are times when the combination of regulations and the manufacturers' legal obligation to comply may not actually be in the best interest of long term engine durability. I remember reading an article a while ago - I think it was for the SG rated oils for gasoline powered cars if memory serves - in which the officially supported oils actually had a poorer additive package that would result in increased wear but was required by the car manufacturers due to a specific emissions parameter the government was forcing them to comply with.

I have no evidence to suggest that such would be the case here with the diesel oils but it's probably worth some research to find out. I'll see what I can dig up in the next few days. I have a friend who formulates engine oils for piston-engined aircraft for a living and can ask him what to study and where to find it. Stay tuned.

Cheers,
Dave

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

glangford said:


> Any BMW diesel owners try the new Redline Euro Oil for diesels? It's a new oil from Redline that came out last year.
> 
> http://www.redlineoil.com/product.aspx?product=12304


I was tempted but TBH I didn't see a benefit over the cheapee Castrol product.


----------



## Marspilot (Jan 11, 2014)

*Any weird smells in your 328D?*

I was just wondering if any of you are noticing any weird smells in your 328D? I keep smelling something that seems like what I would think an exhaust smell might be like. I think it comes trough the air vents, either with AC on or off, and to a lesser degree if the fan is off. If I open the sunroof, and or the windows, the fresh air seems to swirl up the smell and it is stronger. If I park the car, and stand really close to the tailpipe, nothing is smelled. If I walk around the car, I don't smell anything. If the hood is raised and the engine is running, I don't smell anything. The car has 1400 miles on it. The smell was there from the beginning. I first thought it was some smell akin to the old days when cosmoline burned off? The techs at my dealership can smell it, but aren't sure yet what it is. They think it may be something in the AC unit or filtration system. When I first picked up the car, after about 200 miles, I got a check engine light. The car needed an new Oxygen sensor. 3 brand new cars in the dealers loaner fleet had the same issue. It was replaced right away. My car was built in November 2013 in case you wondered. The car runs awesome! But the smell thing is annoying me. My wife has a 2014 VW TDI that runs great, has no smell, doesn't need to have Urea added to it and it cost half of what the 328D did. So Im sure you can imagine the grief I am currently getting.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

This could be your EGR cooler. I'd get it checked out. I'm literally howling at the image of the techs smelling it and shrugging. Time for a new dealer man. :rofl:


----------



## Marspilot (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks GreekboyD
Can I ask a dummy question? What is the function of the EGR Cooler?


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Marspilot said:


> Thanks GreekboyD
> Can I ask a dummy question? What is the function of the EGR Cooler?


No such thing as a dummy question. 

_"The EGR (Exhaust Gas Recirculation) is a way of controlling/reducing the amount of oxides of nitrogen (NOx) emissions by effectively quenching the combustion temperature. It does this by introducing some oxygen-poor exhaust gas into the air intake stream. Less oxygen content means less burn means less burn temp which means less NOx formation."

Now, on turbo diesels, controlling the inlet air charge temperature is important as it directly influences exhaust gas temperature -- and if EGT is too high, it can cause damage to expensive bits downstream -- such as the turbocharger. So to keep the EGR from spiking the inlet air charge temp (IACT) too high, the EGR gases pass through a cooler that knocks a bunch of heat out and transfers it to the coolant. This drops the EGR gas temp from as much as 1000F to 500F or lower."_


----------



## Marspilot (Jan 11, 2014)

Its interesting that I had a bad NOx sensor at 200 miles? Maybe it's related?
I truly appreciate your information.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Marspilot said:


> Its interesting that I had a bad NOx sensor at 200 miles? Maybe it's related?
> I truly appreciate your information.


They don't necessarily have to be related. I wouldn't drive with that exhaust smell in my cabin as it isn't "normal" for these cars nor is it healthy.

Get it checked out.


----------



## tonyspumoni (May 23, 2010)

Different car - 335d - but I blew a hose off one of the turbos once and it resulted in a strong exhaust smell inside the cabin but no lights. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Marspilot (Jan 11, 2014)

The dealer thought they fixed it.. They thought there was something weird spilled on the A/C filter. This does't seem to be the case. If i drive with the fan blower on, or off, in A/C or heat, or with the filer set to off, A, or M, I still smell a weird smell in cockpit. I thought it was exhaust at first, but I think it smells closer to that hot cosmoline burn off smell. The car has 1400 miles so I thought if it had cosmoline on the engine parts it would burn off by now if that were the cause of the smell. If I open the sunroof or windows, the smell is worse at low speeds. This is really getting old, because I love how the car drives, but I hate the smell. My wife's VW Golf is diesel and has no bad smell.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Marspilot said:


> The dealer thought they fixed it.. They thought there was something weird spilled on the A/C filter. This does't seem to be the case. If i drive with the fan blower on, or off, in A/C or heat, or with the filer set to off, A, or M, I still smell a weird smell in cockpit. I thought it was exhaust at first, but I think it smells closer to that hot cosmoline burn off smell. The car has 1400 miles so I thought if it had cosmoline on the engine parts it would burn off by now if that were the cause of the smell. If I open the sunroof or windows, the smell is worse at low speeds. This is really getting old, because I love how the car drives, but I hate the smell. My wife's VW Golf is diesel and has no bad smell.


Does this happen immediately after starting up the car or does it happen 10-15 minutes after you've driven around for awhile?


----------



## Marspilot (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi GreekboyD

It seems to start fairly quickly, but I can't really tell if when I start I might be still smelling residual from the last drive. I'll try to monitor better.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Marspilot said:


> Hi GreekboyD
> 
> It seems to start fairly quickly, but I can't really tell if when I start I might be still smelling residual from the last drive. I'll try to monitor better.


I wonder if it might be that cosmoline. When I've been in cars that have been rust proofed, it smells once it drips onto the engine as the car warms up. That stays for a week or so. Check to see if you smell it or see it on your engine before starting the car up next time.


----------



## Marspilot (Jan 11, 2014)

I can't ID the stupid smell! It also seems to smell "waxy"


----------



## stevehecht (Apr 13, 2007)

glangford said:


> Yesterday I took a 670 mile trip. I got amazing mpg. I went about 520 miles before filling up. The fill up was 10.8 gallons for 48.1 mpg. That included about a 100 mile stretch of a US route going through some small towns. After that fill up the obc is showing 51.1 with all interstate traveling about 70-75, with the last 30 miles a two lane deserted rural route. I couldn't be more pleased.


Wow, that is impressive. Doing well by doing good and all that...


----------



## Colo328dGirl (Dec 17, 2013)

glangford said:


> Yesterday I took a 670 mile trip. I got amazing mpg. I went about 520 miles before filling up. The fill up was 10.8 gallons for 48.1 mpg. That included about a 100 mile stretch of a US route going through some small towns. After that fill up the obc is showing 51.1 with all interstate traveling about 70-75, with the last 30 miles a two lane deserted rural route. I couldn't be more pleased.


Okay! What in the [email protected] am I doing wrong!:yikes: My best MPG has been 40 average since I have owned the car. I either have a heavy foot or am doing something wrong. I drive in comfort mode and have about 75% highway and 25% city. Any tips for better gas mileage would be appreciated.


----------



## mattebury (Feb 2, 2014)

Colo328dGirl said:


> Okay! What in the [email protected] am I doing wrong!:yikes: My best MPG has been 40 average since I have owned the car. I either have a heavy foot or am doing something wrong. I drive in comfort mode and have about 75% highway and 25% city. Any tips for better gas mileage would be appreciated.


Colorado = mountains = suboptimal MPG


----------



## Colo328dGirl (Dec 17, 2013)

mattebury said:


> Colorado = mountains = suboptimal MPG


But only a small portion was mountain/hilly trips. I first thought it was the extremely cold weather we have been experiencing but I am not sure. :bawling:


----------



## mattebury (Feb 2, 2014)

You are still averaging better than me (only just ), I live in a hilly part of So Cal and my best tank was 43 and I'm averaging 39. The average for the 328d on Fuelly is just shy of 37 MPG


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

mattebury said:


> Colorado = mountains = suboptimal MPG


Add winter fuel and altitude.


----------



## Hangman4358 (Nov 26, 2013)

Altitude is the killer. With the turbo you have some advantage over a naturally aspirated engine but the sheer volume is just not there


----------



## Colo328dGirl (Dec 17, 2013)

Okay Okay I guess I need an attitude adjustment. I am getting much better mileage than my last 'gas' car.


----------



## Hangman4358 (Nov 26, 2013)

stevehecht said:


> That includes the whole kaboodle.


Does that mean labor as well? That would seem a pretty good. But i calculated that if parts were 25% off MSRP then standard price and labor would be around 3k which is pretty pricey.


----------



## stevehecht (Apr 13, 2007)

Hangman4358 said:


> Does that mean labor as well? That would seem a pretty good. But i calculated that if parts were 25% off MSRP then standard price and labor would be around 3k which is pretty pricey.


The preliminary invoice shows about $2K in parts without the discount and about $200 labor. (It doesn't take much time to actually swap the wheels.) With the 25% parts discount it comes out to $1700 or so.


----------



## Hangman4358 (Nov 26, 2013)

oh really, yeah my calculation for MSRP was 2.2k for 1800 at 75% and I just guessed $800 in labor because who knows how much time it takes


----------



## tonyspumoni (May 23, 2010)

Colo328dGirl said:


> Okay Okay I guess I need an attitude adjustment. I am getting much better mileage than my last 'gas' car.


You guys should feel satisfied. You love the 328d for what it has turned out to be: a great luxury ride offering superb efficiency. You can of course quibble over the extent of that efficiency, but it's way better efficiency-wise than the 335d. I just tested this and will share: a metered freeway trip including about 10% SoCal suburban stop and go. I got 27.9 up and 37.5 back. On the former I averaged 90 mph on the freeway portion with a top speed of 120 (I might've hit 130 on one stretch, but I was paying more attention to the road then). On the way back I set the cruise to 70 and took my life in my hands. I've gotten as good as 42 for solid freeway but that was with different tires and on flat ground and just once. Usually on the freeway babying it I can eeke out 40.0 but it's tough. I've heard tales of higher mpg for the 335d but whereas 90% of 328d owners report highway mpg in the upper 40's, these tales might represent 1% of the 335d reports that appear truthful.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Colo328dGirl (Dec 17, 2013)

I want to be in the 90%er Club!


----------



## stevehecht (Apr 13, 2007)

Remember, diesel engines always improve in efficiency as the number on the odometer increases. Around 10% is the number I remember seeing on tdiclub.com.


----------



## tonyspumoni (May 23, 2010)

Colo328dGirl said:


> I want to be in the 90%er Club!


Me too. I'm definitely in the lower 10% of mileage for the 335d. At least you have an excuse (high altitude, cold weather driving). My only rationalization is that I drive like a total loon, but at least always use my turn signals when changing lanes. Here in SoCal, that seems to make people feel better when you pass them by (with feeling).

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

Colo328dGirl said:


> I want to be in the 90%er Club!


Given where you are, I'd say 40 is pretty good. If I remember your 328d is a xdrive, which is 2 mpg lower than standard RWD.

I definitely have a light foot. I never exceeded 5 mph over the speed limit.


----------



## Colo328dGirl (Dec 17, 2013)

glangford said:


> Given where you are, I'd say 40 is pretty good. If I remember your 328d is a xdrive, which is 2 mpg lower than standard RWD.
> 
> *I definitely have a light foot. I never exceeded 5 mph over the speed limit.*


*
*

Okay then, I have to say I have hit 90 MPH several times and my speed limiter squawks at me more than I like. . I guess I need to keep a lighter foot.


----------



## Mbrown328dx (Mar 22, 2014)

Lol colo328dgirl


----------



## hansluc (Mar 22, 2009)

Less than 36 hours to go until I am due to meet by 328dxT in Munich. Will try to share any initial impressions and mpg during the break-in period! And as one wait ends Friday, another begins at drop-off...


----------



## DBV (Sep 21, 2008)

Finally picked up my new BMW 328d M Sport xdrive in glacier silver/black interior yesterday!!! So far, I have about 90 miles on it and really enjoying it. Have most of the options: Cold Weather, Driver Assistance, Driver Assistance Plus, Technology, Premium, Harman Kardon and Lighting. Love every option so far and still learning everything about the car. Only part that I might dislike is the run flat Pirelli cinturato p7 all season plus tires, as they seem mushy. I am considering purchasing a set of Michelin Pilot Sport A/S 3, but not sure if they will much better. Overall, an outstanding car and can not wait to see the mpg, as I drive mostly freeway driving!!!


----------

